# Twilight - dawn - dusk



## rò

Ciao a tutti!

Volevo sapere se, come penso, c'è un gap di termini italiani per distinguere "twilight" da "dawn" e "dusk" .

Da wikipedia.org:"*Twilight* is the time between dawn and sunrise or between sunset and dusk, during which sunlight scattering in the upper atmosphere illuminates the lower atmosphere, and the surface of the earth is neither completely lit nor completely dark. The sun itself is not directly visible because it is below the horizon."

Inoltre c'è un'eloquente immagine:







Se non ho capito male, in italiano possiamo *tradurre *"twilight" sia come "*crepuscolo*" ("evening twilight") che come "*crepuscolo mattutino*" (o "*aurora*"; "morning twilight"). Inoltre, questi termini possono essere tradotti rispettivamente in "*dusk*" e "*dawn*".

*Domanda*: sebbene in inglese la differenza di significato tra "twilight" e "dusk" e "down" sembra chiara, in italiano abbiamo qualcosa di tutto ciò?

Spero di essere stato chiaro!

Grazie anticipatamente a tutti!!!


----------



## Nerino

Io penso che per crepuscolo (come sinonimo userei "imbrunire") in italiano si intenda comunemente solo quello serale anche se come termine può essere riferito tecnicamente anche al chiarore del primo mattino, lo contrapporrei ad aurora, restando sempre nell'ambito della quantità di luce, mentre come momenti temporali veri e propri distinguerei tra alba a tramonto. Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nerino  

Potremmo forse dire "albeggiare" per indicare la "luminosità mattutina che rischiara il cielo notturno e precede l'aurora" (alba).


----------



## Nerino

Certo, Anja Ann, ma per me resta un verbo, non credo lo si possa usare come sostantivo, "albeggia", "sta albeggiando". Ciao! 

P.S. Come non detto, vedo che esiste un certo numero di risultati in internet con "l'albeggiare", lo lascerei comunque in un ambito poetico, preferendo "alba" come termine generico.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nerino 

Ma noi possiamo rifarci ad un (notevole) precedente  ... "albeggiare" anche sostantivato: _quell’a_. _così diverso da quello ch’era solito vedere ne’ suoi monti. _(Manzoni).

A me piace


----------



## Nerino

Hai ragione, avevo giusto editato, con riserva, il mio post. Ciao!


----------



## london calling

Chiarore mattutino/serale (?).


----------



## Alec71

A onor del vero twilight l'ho sempre considerato crepuscolo, la _penombra _prima della notte piuttosto che la _penombra _che precede il giorno. Presumo che anche i natives lo colgano per la maggior parte allo stesso modo. Forse in italiano si potrebbe anche rendere  con "sul far del giorno/la sera" o "le prime luci/ombre del giorno/la notte".


----------



## london calling

Alec, a dir la verità per me twilight è quella penombra che si ha o la mattina o la sera.


----------



## Nerino

Che bella espressione "sul far del giorno/della sera", grazie per averla ricordata! 

Giacchè ci siamo, posto questa definizione dell'Online Etymology Dictionary. Ciao a tutti! 

*twilight* late 14c. (_twilighting_), a compound of *twi-* + *light* (n.) Cognate with Du. _tweelicht_ (16c.), Ger. _zwielicht_. Exact connotation of _twi-_ in this word is unclear, but it appears to refer to "half" light, rather than the fact that twilight occurs twice a day. Cf. also Skt. _samdhya_ "twilight," lit. "a holding together, junction," M.H.G. _zwischerliecht_, lit. "tweenlight." Originally and most commonly in English with reference to evening twilight but occasionally used of morning twilight (a sense first attested mid-15c.). Figurative extension is first recorded c.1600.


----------



## Alec71

Nerino said:


> Che bella espressione "sul far del giorno/della sera", grazie per averla ricordata!
> 
> Giacchè ci siamo, posto questa definizione dell'Online Etymology Dictionary. Ciao a tutti!
> 
> *twilight* late 14c. (_twilighting_), a compound of *twi-* + *light* (n.) Cognate with Du. _tweelicht_ (16c.), Ger. _zwielicht_. Exact connotation of _twi-_ in this word is unclear, but it appears to refer to "half" light, rather than the fact that twilight occurs twice a day. Cf. also Skt. _samdhya_ "twilight," lit. "a holding together, junction," M.H.G. _zwischerliecht_, lit. "tweenlight." Originally and most commonly in English with reference to evening twilight but occasionally used of morning twilight (a sense first attested mid-15c.). Figurative extension is first recorded c.1600.



Pare strano che però sui dizionari si evidenzi maggiormente il significato di crepuscolo, che pare essere anche il suo signicato originario a sto punto. Grazie a te Nerino per la delucidazione!
Ah, non a caso ho menzionato _penombra _con la quale in italiano si significa una "mezza ombra/semi oscurità", mentre in inglese si punta sull'idea di "mezza luce". Penombra può funzionare in entrambi i casi anche se a me evoca più l'oscurità con qualche sprazzo di luce (proprio come immaginavo fosse per twilight).


----------



## rò

Grazie davvero a tutti.

Quindi volendo riassumere abbiamo:
dusk: aurora
(morning) twilight: sul far del giorno / le prime luci del giorno / albeggiare / penombra mattutina / crepuscolo mattutino
sunrise: alba
sunset: tramonto
(evening) twilight: sul far della sera / le prime ombre della notte / imbrunire / penombra serale / (crepuscolo ?)
dawn: crepuscolo


----------



## Nerino

Quando sento dusk  io però penso solo al crepuscolo serale e per dawn penso solo all'alba. Inoltre "le prime ombre della notte" mi suona strano, la notte non viene un bel po' dopo le prime ombre?, magari  "le prime ombre della sera". Ciao!


----------



## Alec71

rò said:


> Grazie davvero a tutti.
> 
> Quindi volendo riassumere abbiamo:
> dusk: aurora crepuscolo
> (morning) twilight: sul far del giorno / le prime luci del giorno / albeggiare / penombra mattutina / crepuscolo mattutino
> sunrise: alba
> sunset: tramonto
> (evening) twilight: sul far della sera / le prime ombre della notte / imbrunire / penombra serale / (crepuscolo ?)
> dawn: crepuscolo alba
> evening/night/darkness....


 Svista!


----------



## luway

Alec71 said:


> Svista!



 Eheh, io per ricordare quale sia quale devo sempre pensare al film "From dusk till dawn"  perché ricordo che il clou della storia andava dalla sera all'alba del giorno dopo!


----------



## rò

ops! scusatemi! 

dawn: aurora
(morning) twilight: sul far del giorno / le prime luci del giorno / albeggiare / penombra mattutina / crepuscolo mattutino
sunrise: alba
sunset: tramonto
(evening) twilight: sul far della sera / le prime ombre della sera / imbrunire / penombra serale / (crepuscolo ?)
dusk: crepuscolo

ps: io associo dusk a crepuscolo serale pensando al suono simile a dark!


----------



## Einstein

einfopedia said:


> i dont understand this language but Alec, a dir la verità per me twilight è quella penombra che si ha o la mattina o la sera...


Anche per *london calling*. Comincio a pensare che sono in minoranza, perché ho sempre considerato _twilight _come una descrizione della luce serale. Forse perché al tramonto siamo svegli, mentre all'alba o dormiamo o non abbiamo tempo per riflettere su questi fenomeni.


----------



## Akire72

In Toscana abbiamo una parola specifica per twilight: *bruzzico *(brùzzico). Purtoppo nella lingua italiana moderna molte parole dell'italiano antico/fiorentino si sono perse, ma bruzzico è proprio quella penombra che precede l'alba e che c'è fra il tramonto e la notte.

Es. Mi sono svegliata a bruzzico (= prima dell'alba quando inizia il prmo chiarore)/Non ce l'ho fatta a fare quel lavoro in giardino ieri, son tornata che era già bruzzico (quasi buio ma non proprio).


----------



## Nerino

Akire, con tutto il dispiacere che posso avere anch'io per la perdita di parole antiche, senza offesa, non è che bruzzico sia proprio il massimo dell'eufonia!  Ciao!


----------



## Akire72

E chi siamo noi per giudicare l'eufonia o la cacofonia di una parola? Ce ne sono anche di peggio in italiano.  Il risultato è che _a voi italiani _vi tocca fare un giro di parole assurdo! 
Comunque ho trovato questa definizione sul dizionario Hoepli... Non tutto è perduto alora, via!


----------



## Andrealeo

Salve a tutti,

Mi dispiace resuscitare un thread dopo alcuni anni, ma anche io mi sono imbattuto in questo dilemma e vorrei far notare cosa dice Wikipedia alla voce Aurora:



> L'*aurora* è l'intervallo di tempo che segue l'alba e che precede il sorgere del sole, nonché l'aspetto che il cielo orientale ha in quel periodo di tempo



E se ci pensate ha anche senso etimologicamente: all'alba il cielo si schiarisce, all'aurora diventa dorato.

E se guardiamo il crepuscolo:


> Il *crepuscolo* è l'intervallo di tempo prima del sorgere del Sole, o dopo il tramonto, caratterizzato dalla permanenza dal chiarore dovuto alla diffusione da parte dell'atmosfera della luce del Sole.



Così le traduzioni corrette sembrano essere:

Dawn - Alba
(Morning) Twilight - Aurora
Sunrise - "sorgere del sole"
Sunset - Tramonto
(Evening) Twilight - Crepuscolo
Dusk - ?

PS: anche io ero convinto che alba e aurora fossero invertite.


----------



## Linnets

Andrealeo said:


> Dawn - Alba
> (Morning) Twilight - Aurora
> Sunrise - "sorgere del sole"
> Sunset - Tramonto
> (Evening) Twilight - Crepuscolo
> Dusk - ?


Non sono d'accordo, dopo delle ricerche sono giunto a questo:

dawn – _albore_, _albeggiamento_, _prime luci dell'alba, _"_bruzzico_";
(morning) twilight – _alba_, _crepuscolo _(_mattutino_);
end of morning twilight, crack of dawn – _aurora_ (periodo immediatamente precedente la levata del Sole);
sunrise – _levata_ (_del Sole_), _sorgere_ (_del Sole_);
sunset – _tramonto;_
(evening) twilight – _crepuscolo_ (_serale_);
dusk – _ultime luci del giorno._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Linnets said:


> dawn – _albore_, _albeggiamento_, _prime luci dell'alba, _"_bruzzico_";


Thanks for "bruzzico". Never heard of that.
However, I think many people (I for one) call the sunrise "alba". To me "dall'alba al tramonto" means "from sunrise to sunset".


----------



## Linnets

Pietruzzo said:


> Thanks for "bruzzico". Never heard of that.


On the _Grande dizionario della lingua italiana_ there's also _bruzzolo_ and _bruzzo_, this one used also referring to the hour after sunset; maybe colud be used as a translating term for _dusk_, who knows.



Pietruzzo said:


> However, I think many people (I for one) call the sunrise "alba". To me "dall'alba al tramonto" means "from sunrise to sunset".


The movie _From Dusk till Dawn_ by Quentin Tarantino was translated as _Dal tramonto all'alba_, even if a more precise translation would have been "_Dalle ultime alle prime luci del giorno"_. And _Before Sunrise_ by Richard Linklater was translated as _Prima dell'alba_ instead of "_Prima della levata del Sole_"; _alba_ seems to be a wildcard for everything related to early morning.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Linnets said:


> _alba_ seems to be a wildcard for everything related to early morning.


Well, some of our non-italian friends are maybe thinking that Italians are so lazy that they don't need to be so precise about that part of the day.


----------



## rrose17

Pietruzzo said:


> Well, some of our non-italian friends are maybe thinking that Italians are so lazy that they don't need to be so precise about that part of the day.


Well I think it's pretty much the same in the English speaking world. I think Einstein, in post #17, hit the nail on the head. Most of us don't watch the sunrise but do watch sunsets all the time. I might say something like "I woke up early, before dawn, and left the house in the early morning light/when it was just getting light out(side)." I would never use the word twilight here. Or any other word that might mean that.


----------



## theartichoke

rrose17 said:


> Well I think it's pretty much the same in the English speaking world. I think Einstein, in post #17, hit the nail on the head. Most of us don't watch the sunrise but do watch sunsets all the time. I might say something like "I woke up early, before dawn, and left the house in the early morning light/when it was just getting light out(side)." I would never use the word twilight here. Or any other word that might mean that.



"Twilight" for me is _only _in the evening (so I also agree with Einstein in #17), but it's a literary kind of word, not one I'd use in ordinary conversation, when I'd say "dusk." I also tend to be pretty careless about using "dawn" and "sunrise" interchangeably, not really making a distinction between the period when it's no longer dark out and the time the sun comes over the horizon.


----------



## metazoan

Just as a point of contrast with the above two posts, I use the word twilight often and apply it equally to both the morning ("When I woke up it was still twilight") and evening periods (the context usually makes clear which one you're speaking about).


----------



## Linnets

theartichoke said:


> "Twilight" for me is _only _in the evening [...] but it's a literary kind of word, not one I'd use in ordinary conversation, when I'd say "dusk."


So, _dusk_ in colloquial English can indicate a period of time rather than a specific moment, like in scientific terminology? I ask this because we don't have in Italian an unambiguous word for 'the last stage of twilight, just before night'.


----------



## Benzene

Linnets said:


> So, _dusk_ in colloquial English can indicate a period of time rather than a specific moment, like in scientific terminology? I ask this because we don't have in Italian an unambiguous word for 'the last stage of twilight, just before night'.


_I suggest for "the last stage of twilight, just before night" =  "crepuscolo astronomico serale."
Please look at here: Il CREPUSCOLO: perché c'è luce anche quando il SOLE è tramontato?
Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## theartichoke

Linnets said:


> So, _dusk_ in colloquial English can indicate a period of time rather than a specific moment, like in scientific terminology? I ask this because we don't have in Italian an unambiguous word for 'the last stage of twilight, just before night'.


Yes. I didn't even know that "dusk" means something that specific in scientific terminology. I would use "dusk" for the entire period between when it's noticeably darker (after sunset) and when it's completely dark. That said, I would still say "at dusk," never "during dusk," which I guess does imply that the word _ought _to refer to a specific moment. But I would also say something like "It was dusk when I was coming home" or "I went for a walk at dusk," or even "dusk lasts so much longer in May than it does in November," referring in all cases to a period of time. 

Mind you, I'm not saying I'm right. For all I know, others may be cringing at my misuse of the word, like I do when someone says "fulsome" to mean "thorough."


----------

